# School exams



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they are being held just now?
I was under the impression they took place April May time but I have been told that they are taking place in Behera state schools just now

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are being held just now?
> I was under the impression they took place April May time but I have been told that they are taking place in Behera state schools just now
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'm not sure about state schools but many kids at private schools are now sitting Arabic exams


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm not sure about state schools but many kids at private schools are now sitting Arabic exams


Yes school exams before the holidays state schools not international. But as international now do Arabic they will be sitting Arabic only.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

these are the "half-year" exams. In May-June are the final exams.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are being held just now?
> I was under the impression they took place April May time but I have been told that they are taking place in Behera state schools just now
> 
> Thanks
> ...


There has been some kind of exams this last weekend, one of our secretaries tooksome time off to help her daughter revise, not sure of her age but I got the impression it was a bit like an 11+
kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. I am now a bit better informed for my argument lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks everyone.. I am now a bit better informed for my argument lol


In state schools, from when they enter at 4-6 they have exams twice a year Jan -feb from April ,may, June till they reach university.
Cheating is the norm, and oh how they cheat, under the guidance of there invigulater( I use the term very loosely).
It's a nightmare!!


----------

